# Leserbriefe



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

In diesem Thread könnt Ihr &quot;Leserbriefe&quot; zur Märzausgabe veröffentlichen. War ein Wunsch von Scout, hiermit geschehen :q  :q


----------



## scout (4. März 2003)

Wow, das ging ja schnell  #h 
ich habe die Stelle zum thema eröffnen jetzt auch gefunden.. man verzeihe mir #t 

Für mich steht fest, auch diese Ausgabe hatte wieder viele interessante Aspekte .. weiter so!

Die Downloadmöglichkeit der einzelnen Artikel ist eine sehr schöne Sache. Was ich als Anregung hierzu loswerden möchte wäre eine Möglichkeit die gesamte Ausgabe als ein Dokument anzubieten. Das kommt sicherlich einigen Nutzern entgegen, die von zu Hause mit dem Modem zugreifen. Dann könnte man die Ausgabe in Ruhe offline lesen.

Auch ein Archiv, um auf vergangene Ausgaben zuzugreifen wäre schön.

scout


----------



## Franky (4. März 2003)

vielen Dank erstmal eben für Dein Lob! Wir sind in dem Gebiet Amateure und freuen uns natürlich über jede Form der Kritik - positiv wie auch konstruktiv!!!!! 

Zu Deinem Kritikpunkt: wir streben nach permanenter Verbesserung... Ein erster Schritt in die Richtung &quot;komplettes Heft als PDF&quot; habe ich angestoßen - schau Dir mal den Namen der Artikel als PDF an. ;-) märz - 01 - Artikel.pdf...

Natürlich könnte ich jeden einzelnes Word-Dokument (Basis des Magazins) nehmen und zu einem riesigen Dokument zusammenfassen. Nur ginge dabei die individualität der einzelnen Beiträge flöten; schau mal auf die Fußzeile der Artikel als PDF-Dokument.
Solltest Du Dir eventuell mal die Eigenschaften der PDF-Dokumente anschauen (mit Reader oder Vollversion von Adobe Acrobat), stellst Du fest, dass die Dateien nicht mit Adobe Acrobat Distiller/PDF-Writer erstellt wurden, sondern mit der Freeware APFL-Ghostscript - dezentrale Sicherheitskopien zum Erstellen solcher Dokumente wäre tödlich für das Anglerboard, wenn uns jemand anschwärzt!!!!

Aaaaaber... Die nächste Investition heißt Adobe Acrobat 5.0!!!  Damit ist es dann kein Problem mehr die einzelnen Dateien in minutenschnelle zu einem einzigen Dokument zusammenzufassen und die Individualität der Beiträge beizubehalten!!! Darum auch schon mal die REihenfolge der Beiträge aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis mit fortlaufender Nummer...

Solange müssen wir also noch mit einem RAR-Archiv leben, in dem alle Beiträge zusammengefasst sind.


----------



## scout (4. März 2003)

> _Original von Franky _
> Zu Deinem Kritikpunkt:



Ich hätte das lieber als Anregung verstanden gewußt.....
aber nix für ungut



> _Original von Franky _
> ...wäre tödlich für das Anglerboard, wenn uns jemand anschwärzt!!!!
> 
> Aaaaaber... Die nächste Investition heißt Adobe Acrobat 5.0!!!



Bevor Ihr einen Haufen Geld ausgebt schau Dir doch mal folgende Webseite an, wenn Du magst:

http://www.ehelp.com/products/robopdf/ 

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie komerziell das Board ist, aber die Home Edition ist kostenlos. Sie kann sowohl pdf´s erstellen als auch zusammenführen. Das könnte Dein Problem eventuell schon lösen. Die Vollversion ist denke ich eventuell auch günstiger als das pendant von Adobe. Was es bringt, habe ich nicht getestet (gibt es auch als Trial Version). 

Ansonsten wäre innerhalb von Word das zusammen führen über ein Zentraldokument lösbar, ohne die Formate der einzelnen Dokumente zu verlieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte zusätzlich zur Anregung auch ein bischen helfen.

Gruß scout


----------



## Dok (4. März 2003)

> _Original von scout _
> 
> 
> > _Original von Franky _
> ...



Das ist auch schon so angekommen! 



> _Original von scout _
> 
> Bevor Ihr einen Haufen Geld ausgebt schau Dir doch mal folgende Webseite an, wenn Du magst:
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis!!!
Ich fürchte aber das wir die nicht nutzen können da wir ja Sponsoren und Werbekunden für das Magazin haben.
Aber wir setzen uns mal mit der Firma in Verbindung!


----------



## Franky (5. März 2003)

Moin Sandro.
Kritik nehme ich immer als Anregung an - zumindest solange diese so konstruktiv gedacht ist, wie Deine! :m


----------



## Laksos (7. März 2003)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, frühere, bereits erschienene AB-Magazin-Ausgaben auch jetzt noch online aufzurufen, um in älteren, interessanten Themen/Artikeln zu stöbern? Wenn nicht, kann diese Möglichkeit geschaffen werden (z.B. Stichwort &quot;Archiv&quot?


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen  #h ,

leider kann ich diese März-Ausgabe mit RAR 271d  NICHT öffnen.    

Das Teil sagt mir sowas:
   1   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 19 - firmenvorstellung_fishermans_point.pdf
   2   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 00 - inhaltsverzeichnis.pdf
   3   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 01 - brot_als_friedfischkoeder.pdf
   4   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 02 - suedafrika_reisebericht.pdf
   5   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 03 - rueckblick_polizei-em_2002.pdf
   6   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 04 - karpfenangeln_vor_20_jahren.pdf
   7   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 05 - hakenbinden.pdf
   8   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 06 - winklepickerangeln.pdf
   9   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 07 - wanderung_mit_hindernissen.pdf
  10   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 08 - rezept.pdf
  11   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 09 - petrus_starke_truppe.pdf
  12   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 10 - als_schmunzelecke.pdf
  13   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 11 - messlatte_fuer_us-fische.pdf
  14   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 12 - iga_artikel.pdf
  15   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 13 - peta_und_die_prominenten.pdf
  16   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 14 - doebel_mit_kaese.pdf
  17   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 15 - stippen_auf_koederbarsche.pdf
  18   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 16 - kurzportrait_meerforelle.pdf
  19   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 17 - Anglerboard-Chat_1.pdf
  20   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 18 - Anglerboard-Chat_2.pdf
  21   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in kleinanzeigen.pdf
  22   maerz.rar: Unbekannte Methode in maerz - 20 - anglerinnentreff.pdf
  23   maerz.rar: Keine Dateien zum Entpacken


Mit der neusten Rar-Version klappert&acute;s. Und nun?  ;+ 

Ich nabe keinen Bock auf unreg zurückzugehen!


----------



## Franky (8. März 2003)

Hallo Wedaufischer, hallo alle...

Anglerboard.de hat investiert und schneller als gedacht kam Adobe Acrobat 5.0 hereingeflattert. Das heisst für uns: einfacheres Erstellen des Magazins als Printausgabe, bessere Gestaltungsmöglichkeit und und und... Für Euch heisst das, kein &quot;zusammenbasteln&quot; eines Magazins aus vielen einzelnen PDF-Dokumenten...

Zusätzlich zur RAR-Version habe ich hier 
hier 
einmal vorab das März-Magazin erneut erstellt, so wie es eigentlich von Anfang an gedacht war: als EINE Datei, die ALLE Beiträge beinhaltet!!! Alle anderen Beiträge bleiben als Individualversion so bestehen, wie sie sind.

Ich hoffe, es gefällt - offene Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge könnt ihr gerne loswerden!
:m


----------



## scholle01 (8. März 2003)

#r #r das habt ihr doch prima hingekriegt!!


----------



## angeltreff (8. März 2003)

Tolle Sache Franky, Du kennst ja meinen Standpunkt dazu. Trotzdem, kannst Du das nicht auch nachträglich für die Ausgaben 01 und 02 machen? Die 01 habe ich mir ja selber zusammengebastelt, die 02 fehlt mir aber ganz (da waren kaputte Dateien dabei - Du erinnerst Dich?).

Von daher finde ich die Idee mit einem Archiv auch nicht schlecht.

@ thomas

Ich werde einen Bericht zum AB Treffen Ruhrgebiet am 22.03. schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2003)

:q Klasse Olaf, wenns geht noch ein paar Fotos - solange Ihr noch nüchtern seid, wegen dem Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit :q 
Und Ihr wißt ja: Artikel als Worddokument anhängen und Bilder extra!! :m  :m  :m


----------



## Franky (8. März 2003)

@ Olaf:
Wenn Du Dich erinnerst, hab ich die &quot;kaputten&quot; Dateien komplett ersetzt gehabt. Das einzige, was kaputt war, war das Papierformat. Ghostscript hat wohl Probleme mit dem US-Letter-Format. 

Nichtsdestotrotz mach ich das Februar-Magazin extra für Dich nochmal fertig...


----------



## angeltreff (8. März 2003)

Danke Dir, ich Depp habe nämlich die Dateien nach Deiner &quot;Reparatur&quot; nicht noch mal runtergeladen. Und dann war da auf einmal schon die Märzausgabe da ...  #d


----------



## Franky (8. März 2003)

Fertig...  Das Tool ist SAUGEIL!!!!!!!!! (&acute;Schuldigung... :q aber damit rumzufummeln macht echt Laune!!!!)

Also - hier findet ihr die komplette Februar-Ausgabe nocheinmal als PDF-Dokument (4.060 kB).


----------



## angeltreff (8. März 2003)

und saug ....

Danke Dir.  #h


----------

